# IronMagLabs "March" Contest



## Flathead (Mar 1, 2011)

*IronMagLabs Inc. - Bodybuilding Prohormones, Bodybuilding Supplements, 1-Andro, Superdrol, Dimethazine, Decadrol*


*Here we go again, pick a number between 1-500.....One guess per person. Winner will be selected my a random number generator & will be announced 3/31/11 @ 4pm CST. To keep things interesting tell us why you bust your butt in the gym, day in & day out? In light of a possible tie scenario, this will be a determining factor.*

*Prize will be, winners choice!* *You will be able to pick "one" item from the IronMagLabs' products!!!*

*GOOD LUCK!!! AND DON'T FORGET TO CHECK OUT OUR WEBSITE!!*


*IronMagLabs Inc. - Bodybuilding Prohormones, Bodybuilding Supplements, 1-Andro, Superdrol, Dimethazine, Decadrol* 








_*Product's List;*_
*1-Andro Rx™* 
*Mass & Strength Prohormone* 
1-Androsterone (1-Androstene-3b-ol, 17-one) converts at a high rate to 1-Testosterone and will give you similar strength and size increases to other products such as the old 1-Andro or 1-Test products that were on the market before they were banned. more »»


*Super-DMZ Rx™* 
*Mass & Strength Pro-Anabolic* 
The prohormone Super-DMZ Rx™ (aka Superdrol~Dymethazine) contains the compounds Superdrol and Dymethazine. Use of this product will increase lean muscle mass and strength at a level that is comparable to anabolic steroids such as Dianabol. more »» 


*Metha-drol Extreme™*
*Pro-Anabolic Mass Stack*
Metha-drol Extreme™ is a very potent anabolic mass stack that contains several compounds including Dimethazine, Superdrol and Decadrol. more »» 


*E-Control Rx™*
*Anti-Estrogen*
E-Control Rx™ contains 1,4,6-Androstatriene-3,17-dione and is a very potent irreversible aromatase inhibitor. It inhibits estrogen biosynthesis by permanently binding and inactivating aromatase in adipose and peripheral tissue. By reducing the production of estrogen, circulating estrogen levels drop which in turn indirectly increases testosterone levels. This product works great for Post Cycle Therapy (PCT). more »»


*Anabolic-Matrix Rx™*
*Maximize Testosterone Levels*
Anabolic-Matrix Rx™ contains the highest quality herbal extracts and ingredients available. The Tribulus Terrestris in our formula contains a minimum of 20% Protodioscin, the active ingredient that raises LH (Leutenizing Hormone) levels. Most Tribulus based supplements on the market do not contain a high quality Tribulus extract and will do absolutely nothing! more »» 


*Advanced Cycle Support Rx™*
*Liver/Organ/Lipid Support Formula*
Advanced Cycle Support Rx™ is a complete "on cycle" support formula that protects the liver & major organs, it also improves lipid profiles, decreases blood pressure and support the prostate. more »» 


*Flex Rx™*
*Joint Builder*
Complete Glucosamine, Chondroitin, MSM joint builder. There are products like this on the market that either do not contain all 3 of these ingredients or not in adequate amounts to be effective. Flex Rx™ is your answer to maintaining healthy joints and connective tissue to keep you in the gym training hard! more »» 


*Creatine Ethyl Ester*
*Advanced Ethyl Ester Technology*
Creatine Ethyl Ester HCl (CEE) is the future of creatine! CEE is an extremely soluble creatine resulting in advanced absorption, increased bioavailability, and stability. Instead of saturating your system in creatine and hoping for absorption, CEE directly penetrates the muscle cell resulting in 30 to 40 times more functional creatine. This means no more loading, bloating, cramping or dehydration. Most users notice a difference in their first dose! more »» 


*Tribulus Terrestris*
*Hormone Potentiator*
Tribulus Terrestris is a testosterone enhancer. It increases testosterone levels in a different way than either DHEA or Andro. Instead of being a "testosterone precursor", it leads to the production of the luteinizing hormone (aka LH). When LH levels are increased, the natural production of testosterone also increases. LH is a hormone that also deals with sex drive. Laboratory animal studies found that Tribulus Terrestris increased sperm count as well as motility levels after taking it for 30 days. more »» 


*Nitro4™*
*Nitric Oxide Stimulator*
Nitro4 is a complete "cell volumizing" supplement containing 4 powerful ingredients including Arginine-Alpha-Ketoglutarate (AAKG) known as a precursor of the gas Nitric Oxide (NO2) and catalyst for NO2 synthesis. Arginine-Ketoisocaproate (AKIC) to further the effects of NO2 production, as well as Ornithine-Alpha-Ketoglutarate (OKG) which preserves muscle protein synthesis and spares nitrogen. Glutamine-Alpha-Ketoglutarate (GKG) which helps support cell volumizing by preserving the amino acids glutamine and taurine, and increases amino acid transport. more »» 


*Lean Fuel Extreme™*
*Enhanced Thermogenic Formula*
Lean Fuel Extreme is by far the most complete and advanced thermogenic formula on the market! Increases energy and metabolism without jitters. This product contains 13 powerful ingredients that will take you to the next level. Whether you are just trying to shed a few pounds, or get ripped for a bodybuilding competition, Lean Fuel Extreme™ can help you attain your goals faster. Burn the fat and preserve the muscle! more »» 


*Whey Protein Isolate*
*Increase Lean Muscle Mass*
IronMagLabs Whey Protein Isolate is 100% Pure Isolate, we do not use any concentrated forms of whey, nor any fillers or other types of inexpensive protein like soy. Each serving has 26 grams of high quality whey protein. It contains no sugar, fat or cholesterol, and is sweetened with a natural herb called Stevia. It tastes great, and will mix into water or milk with a spoon! more »»


----------



## Thunder46 (Mar 1, 2011)

#46

I workout hard because at 47 years old I'm in a battle with father time


----------



## cappo5150 (Mar 1, 2011)

274

I lift so i can be swole like Prince


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 1, 2011)

469  I train hard everyday because it is the only thing I have in my life that I release all my frustrations and forget about all of life's bullshit.  When things got hard for me in my life the gym was there.  As long as I can workout I will have some peace in my mind.  I enjoy the way it makes me feel and it has saved me from going down the wrong road like so many of my friends.  Without it I honestly don't think I would be alive today.  Working out keeps me wanting to better myself in all aspects of my life.  It has shaped me into the strong person I am today. Thank you.


----------



## basskiller (Mar 1, 2011)

143  

I like the feeling I get after a good workout where I've pushed myself a bit further than before. It's really kind of euphoric


----------



## Blktaws6 (Mar 1, 2011)

440    busting ass on my new diet/lifestyle to change myself from my november fat ass status to a much healthier/athletic self.


----------



## me_270 (Mar 1, 2011)

12.. cause I want to be HUGE!


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 1, 2011)

332. 

I hit the gym because honestly it's addicting. It's also addicting to be out in public and realize you're the best looking, most jacked and desirable person in a given area.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 1, 2011)

504 I lift to increase my overall well being.I love the pump no feeling like it.I love to go to the beach or club and see ppl looking


----------



## ThreeGigs (Mar 1, 2011)

382
Because what you don't use, you lose.


----------



## theBIGness (Mar 1, 2011)

201 i do it to stay sober.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 1, 2011)

63....   I got sick of being fat and out shape.  I have a 15 month old son and a 2 month old son and, to be completely honest, I want to make sure I'm around a very long time to enjoy everday I can with them.


----------



## Hitman0809 (Mar 1, 2011)

# 769

I lift because my profession and LIFE may one day depend on my physical abilities.


----------



## Woodrow1 (Mar 3, 2011)

220

Workout hard to be in shape, look good, and get big!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 3, 2011)

Hitman0809 said:


> # 769


it's 1-500 man. I do it so I don't look like a 2 dimensional stick figure, 333.


----------



## btex34n88 (Mar 3, 2011)

76...first number that popped in my head...Gotta go with gut feeling


----------



## dougie d (Mar 3, 2011)

#59  i dont want to be a fat ass like my lazy friends are


----------



## Imosted (Mar 3, 2011)

354


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 3, 2011)

23


----------



## dworld (Mar 4, 2011)

362


----------



## SFW (Mar 4, 2011)

454 - I do it because i want to have the best body in any room i walk into. You having a better body than me is a contemptuous act


----------



## Flathead (Mar 4, 2011)

IronMagLabs Inc. - Bodybuilding Prohormones, Bodybuilding Supplements, 1-Andro, Superdrol, Dimethazine, Decadrol


----------



## canonhackers (Mar 4, 2011)

268


----------



## braveand (Mar 4, 2011)

30


----------



## tigger1 (Mar 4, 2011)

27

because life is short so be big now


----------



## CURLS (Mar 4, 2011)

31
I go to the gym to stay health so I can win this contest before I die


----------



## AznTomahawk (Mar 5, 2011)

409
Because there is no better feeling there leaving it all in the gym.


----------



## jimm (Mar 5, 2011)

24


I work hard at this every day because its what i want to do with my life it is everything to me


----------



## Hubauer (Mar 5, 2011)

I workout because I grew up a skinny little punk with a fast metabolism. Lifting has given me a mechanism for sculpting my body into something large and powerful. Lifting has given me the challenge to push my body beyond my genetics and my physical limits. It gives me a purpose to eat right everyday and the excuse to eat ALOT. There's more reasoning, but this is getting too poetic. bleh
185


----------



## Scoooter (Mar 6, 2011)

314
bust ass to get swole


----------



## carmineb (Mar 6, 2011)

351

I work out hard because i want to finally reach my dream of looking like an ameteur bodybuilder at age 50 and that dream was cut short several times before due to lack of money, lifestyle, etc....  it is one of those bucket list things for me, plus wife enjoys the extrra testosterone I have now.  who knew they would be chasing me around for some...  lol


----------



## Flathead (Mar 7, 2011)

IronMagLabs Inc. - Bodybuilding Prohormones, Bodybuilding Supplements, 1-Andro, Superdrol, Dimethazine, Decadrol


----------



## Flathead (Mar 10, 2011)

bump


----------



## Flathead (Mar 17, 2011)

IronMagLabs Inc. - Bodybuilding Prohormones, Bodybuilding Supplements, 1-Andro, Superdrol, Dimethazine, Decadrol


----------



## ebn2002 (Mar 17, 2011)

307.  I work out because:

Look good=feel good,  feel good=happy.  and for pussy


----------



## Flathead (Mar 21, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 21, 2011)

491

Because I'm a fatty.


----------



## GMO (Mar 21, 2011)

225

Because it's what I do...and have always done.


----------



## Josh99 (Mar 21, 2011)

499
I workout so when I walk on the beach I see the girls watching me


----------



## Flathead (Mar 25, 2011)

Six days until drawing!!!!


----------



## Flathead (Mar 28, 2011)

Get you # in, 4days until drawing!


----------



## Flathead (Mar 31, 2011)

Winner will be announced today @ 4pm CST!!!


----------



## Flathead (Mar 31, 2011)

GMO said:


> 225
> 
> Because it's what I do...and have always done.


 

*Here is your IronMagLabs March Winner!!!! Congratulations GMO!! PM me with your IML product of choice & mailing address.!!!! *


*http://www.IronMagLabs.com*


*April contest will start in the next week, so check in daily!!! *


----------



## GMO (Mar 31, 2011)

Flathead said:


> *Here is your IronMagLabs March Winner!!!! Congratulations GMO!! PM me with your IML product of choice & mailing address.!!!! *
> 
> 
> *http://www.IronMagLabs.com*
> ...




Hells ya!!!  Thanks IronMagLabs


----------

